# Placenta Previa



## Mumof42009

Just been reading through my notes which havent really been through since the last time went to hospital and im in shock, i was told i had low lying placenta but from reading them i have complete placenta previa! Why the hell didnt the hospital say anything to me :hissy:. 
Has anyone had an experience of this? im already at high risk after 3 abruptions and sch bleed, no wonder my consultant was so quick to want me to have steriods!


----------



## laura3103

the placenta can move from this postion do you have another scan booked to check this?


----------



## Mumof42009

im going to have scans every 4 weeks from 28 weeks im hopeing its moved but read theres very little chance being complete placenta previa.


----------



## everhopeful

I too wasn't told about my grade 4 placenta previa!! I had a large bleed at 31 weeks and after another scan they found out I had a complete placenta previa (after been told that my placenta was high at 20 week scan!!!)
I had steroid shots at 31 weeks and my little man hung on in there until I was 35 weeks pregnant when I had another bleed that they could not stop.

It is possible for your placenta to 'move' higher as your womb streches but mine didn't. Make sure you ask for another scan at 30 weeks + to see what is happening.

Good luck and I hope that it all works out for you! Oh and keep those feet up - its the best gift you can give your little one!!!


----------



## janet_kc

hi, i had bad experience with placenta previa as well, and i didn't know i had this condition until my heavy bleeing started 40 houres after by waters broke. I cant understan how the doctors didnt see the low laying placenta after so many scans i had. The baby was delivered emergency with c-secton 3 and a half weeks earlier. We were lucky we were in the hospital. All this put me off, even now 6 months after when me and Kyleen are all right i still think about what happened, that makes me feel very sad thinking what would be the exit if i wasn't in the hospital at this minute. That why i want to chat to someone with same experience so il get trough it.


----------



## lou1979

This is what i had an apparent 'low lying' placenta, however last weds at 35 weeks i started to bleed heavy and i had to have a emergency c section due to full covering anterior placenta, they had to cut through it to get baby to.


----------

